# October 29 Storm Worcester MA



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of our equipment lined up after plowing.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Call for your Kage Plow Demo Today. We love ours!!! 1-774-244-0106 Justin 1-774-244-0670 Mike


----------

